# Best method for painting beadboard



## dforeid (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm installing beadboard on most of the walls of a bathroom remodel. These are pre-primed 4X8 sheets. I want a semi-gloss finish (white). In the past I have always brushed my trim with quality paint (Kelly-Moore) and brushes. This however, will be way too much surface to brush. I do not have access to a spray set-up. I see these little foam rollers used on the home improvement shows and have always poo-ed them off, but am wondering if this would be a good alternative. Again, this will be on the walls, and I'm using Kelly-Moore latex. Flotrol sounds like a must too.

Any product and technique suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

How about using a 9" roller with 3/8" nap and tip it off as you go?


----------



## Any Season (Nov 19, 2007)

I agree, roll it on with a sausage roller then straighten it all out by backbrushing it to have all of your brushstrokes going the same way. Rolling it will avoid it dying on you too fast and ending up with crappy looking brushmarks.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

If it's real beadboard you'll need to brush down into the beads then roll. Rollers wont get down in there unless you use a 1/2"+ nap and then tip out the whole job.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Spray them before installation (in a controlled environment) and then touch up whatever needs touching up after install.



Never mind, I read to fast, I thought you said you have access to a sprayer set up, you might consider renting one if the job is big enough.

.


----------



## dforeid (Jan 14, 2007)

So, if I'm hearing you guys right, brush in the grooves (remember these are 4X8 sheets of pre-primed MDF type material) then roll it with a 3/8 roller (wool or syn??) and then backbrush it when it's still wet? No flotrol? No foam brushes ?? What do you mean by sausage roller?

...brush the grooves, roll it out, then backbrush - right?


----------

